
MVVM and Databinding for Unity3d - loxodon
https://github.com/vovgou/loxodon-framework
======
loxodon
LoxodonFramework is a lightweight MVVM (Model-View-ViewModel) framework. It is
specially designed for Unity3D game development. It refers to the MVVM design
of WPF and Android. It provides data binding and localization of views and
view models , A simple service container, configuration file component, thread
tool component, application context and player context, asynchronous thread
and coroutine task components, and other basic components. It also provides a
framework for UI views. All code is designed based on the idea of object-
oriented and interface-oriented, and almost all functions can be customized.
In addition, performance optimization has been performed in the data binding
part. On the platform that supports JIT, the delegation method is used for
binding. On the platforms that do not support JIT, reflection is used by
default, but it can be optimized by injecting the delegate function!

